# TiVo Series3 OLED 500GB w/ Lifetime



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I am selling my original Series 3, model TCD648250B. This unit was upgraded with a 500GB drive, and I can include the 250GB drive also. It includes the original remote and original box. This box has lifetime on it.

Asking $350 or best offer. I have a 550+ rating on eBay, but thought I would try here first.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

No takers at $350? How about $275?


----------



## Crimsongost (Jan 9, 2012)

If you still have it I will take it for $250 shipped to tennessee if you are interested. If not i understand completely. I tried to PM you but i am new to this forum and if i am violating any rules i'm sorry. I hate to be that guy but we are moving and I need to stretch every nickle and dime.

Thanks
Mitchel


----------



## Bt93 (Jan 15, 2012)

Is it still for sale? Im interested.


----------



## gameboy2oo2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi:

I want to buy it from you for $275. I've PM and email you.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry, I've been out of town. This TiVo is no longer available.


----------

